# Pms



## GreekChick (Jun 21, 2007)

How far does yours go?
One minute I am lashing out at my bf (strangely, only comments directed towards him, and no one else: having doubts where we're going, etc etc..) and the next I am literally ON him, laughing at his jokes, looking into his eye, getting all teary, telling him how much I love him, and how he's the love of my life.
Make it stop!!! Is there a remedy for this? It's not little fights, it's huge trust destructing arguments that put a cold between us for days. In the long-term, it takes a horrible toll on our relationship.
When I am not PMS-ing, everything between is great, we're like children together. But, when I feel myself burning because of something he just said or did,  I know it's coming. It's not sporadic, and I'm starting to think it's probably things I have bottled up inside of me that just *EXPLODE* when I'm menstruating. 
It is so bad. I have hurt him in the past with some comments that I've made, which I've apologized for after. I know it's drawing us further and further away, but it's uncontrollable. My hormones get the best of me.
Any miracle product I should know about?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 21, 2007)

_I don't know of any miracle product out there, but I get the same way.  Mine is more like "get the hell away from me everyone."  The only thing I do know for sure, is men get it too..don't let them tell you they don't.  A few men I know get their bitchy attitude more than once a month.  I'm not saying being mean to your boyfriend is right, but I am saying that everyone has their bad times._


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2007)

Pamprin helps, but the doctor can prescribe something to level you out for the problem, if you request it and it's deemed necessary.


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 21, 2007)

It's the first time I hear about Pamprin. I will definetly have to check into that. 
I wonder if the Pill can help as well...


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I don't know of any miracle product out there, but I get the same way.  Mine is more like "get the hell away from me everyone."  The only thing I do know for sure, is men get it too..don't let them tell you they don't.  A few men I know get their bitchy attitude more than once a month.  I'm not saying being mean to your boyfriend is right, but I am saying that everyone has their bad times._

 
They do? Thanks for the ammo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is it hormonal?


----------



## Tyester (Jun 21, 2007)

No. They don't.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 21, 2007)

Mine is HORRIBLE. I mean, I'm just dreadful. I get very very b*tchy and I get totally emotional. I HATE IT!
I spoke to my gyno last year when I went for my annual wellness exam. He wrote me a prescription for Zoloft to take each day a week to two weeks before my monthly, but I refused to fill the prescription.

I wish they made a good birth control that helped with crazy PMS! I read that YAZ birth control was designed to help with PMS.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 21, 2007)

Perhaps you can try vitamin B6. I saw a difference in my moods. It also helps with the pain. Also try Evening Primerose Oil. 

There are also alot of other "specially packaged" vitamins just for this purpose. 

Bananas are also great to help with the cramps.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Jun 21, 2007)

I know when I'm on PMS, so I try to think before I react. 

If you know you're going to be in a mood where you may act out, take a breather and explain to yourself what's going, why you shouldn't get angry, etc. etc. 

I find that helps :]. Also tell him you're PMSing! Then maybe he won't take you too seriously....


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_It's the first time I hear about Pamprin. I will definetly have to check into that. 
I wonder if the Pill can help as well..._

 
The pill helps me with cramping & makes my periods wayyy shorter, so this is good & can make you happy.  It didn't really help me with any of my "moods,"  but less cramps & knowing it won't last 7 days is a mood booster


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_They do? Thanks for the ammo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is it hormonal?_

 
Hee hee...no, not hormonal...just when they are in a bad mood/bad attitude etc.  You know they can always say we have "PMS," but what do we blame it on??  I just say they are PMS'ing, so it's fair


----------



## iesha (Jun 21, 2007)

I only get it if I'm taking a certain birthcontrol that messes with my hormones too much. Maybe that could be it?


----------

